# CGC 'leave with a stranger'



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

When Saber was 4-5 months, we were in puppy class and tried out the CGC test of leaving with a friendly stranger. Saber went nuts barking and pulling to try and get to me when I left, every time. So, fast forward and now she is 11 months old and I decided to try this again. She does not bark and pull but she seems worried and whines. 

My question is, is there something I should say to her to key her that I will be right back? They generally have us walk up, hand over the leash and go out the door. This seems, to Saber, to feel like she does not know what is going on and when I will be back. 

I thought about putting her in a sit or down stay, but I am pretty sure she would pop up and break the stay while I am gone, out of anxiety. So I don't want to give a command and not be there to correct it if she breaks it. 

Anyone do this differently? Should I say "I'll be back" or some other word, perhaps, to cue her that this is an exercise and she should wait quietly? What do you do?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

In our class, we practiced the "I'll be back" every week. We would backtie the dogs and say, "I'll be back" then walk out of the room. The instructor stayed in the room with the dogs. A handler didn't come back into the room until their dog was quiet and calm. Once a dog was calm and quiet, the instructor would call our names and we'd come back. This way the dog was rewarded for being calm, increasing the length of time each week.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

You might train this like I start training for an out of sight stay. I only "disappear " for a moment and the come right back. I very gradually increase my time being hidden. It is a bit of a slow process, but may be needed for an amxious dog. Be generous with rewards for quiet staying.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo didn't have any trouble with this exercise, and the way they did it in her test people exchanged dogs so that half the dogs stayed in the room with another person while their person walked out of the room with a different dog, and the other group was walked out by someone else while their person stayed behind with another dog. It seemed to me that some dogs would have an easier time of it one way or the other - being left behind while their person walked away from them, or walking away with someone else while their person stayed behind. We had practiced it both ways in the prep class, so I wasn't worried about her whichever way it went, and I guess it can be done either way according to the rules.

But one thing I've always done is to say "I'll be back" whenever we leave the dogs - when we go to work, when they're in the car and we stop somewhere, if I have to put them out for a bit for some reason, and they're always calm when we leave so adding a cue to leaving and coming back is definitely something you might try, not just in practice for class, but in general day to day stuff too. 

I agree with not using a sit or down stay command unless you're absolutely sure she won't break the stay while you're gone. The person is allowed to talk to and engage with your dog while you're gone, don't know if that would help or hurt with Saber.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I like the idea of returning when the dog quiets.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Great ideas! I will talk to my instructor about different ways to do it, and in the meantime I am going to practice out of sight stays and using "I'll be back" as a cue. 

The person I left her with fed her treats and it did help. she is all about the food.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> But one thing I've always done is to say "I'll be back" whenever we leave the dogs ...


This is something that I do also when going into another room when I don't want a dog to follow or leaving them in the car (not often here in FL) for a couple of minutes. 

I always tell people when I do an evaluation to make sure the dog sees the switch off - handing the leash to someone which would in this case be to me. Then for them to tell the dog to sit, down, stay, wait or whatever command or combination of commands that they use.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I am having the same problem with Abby and I am sure she won't pass the CGC for that reason. She is OK at home but in class she won't let me get even halfway to the door before she goes bonkers. We are working on it a few inches, feet at a time but won't be ready in time for the test.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Sometimes a short session of training is not enough to get a dog fully ready for the CGC. I am a slow trainer in many ways, so perhaps that is just a problem I have! Rather than push it and risk ingraining anxiety into an exercise, I might just be willing to spend time training for awhile.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Samba said:


> Sometimes a short session of training is not enough to get a dog fully ready for the CGC. I am a slow trainer in many ways, so perhaps that is just a problem I have! Rather than push it and risk ingraining anxiety into an exercise, I might just be willing to spend time training for awhile.


Abby is going for 5 weeks (once a week) and the 6th week is the test.
There are not enough opportunities even in that time to be ready for leave with a stranger.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I know this is supposed to be a good thing but I can't help but think that its a good way to get your dog stolen if it will let a stranger jus pick up a leash and walk off with it :/


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> I know this is supposed to be a good thing but I can't help but think that its a good way to get your dog stolen if it will let a stranger jus pick up a leash and walk off with it :/


The dog doesn't leave with a stranger, you leave the dog with a stranger and walk away for 3 minutes. I can't even leave my dog with my wife and walk 10 steps. By the way, my wife can't leave my dog with me and walk away either, Abby has to have us all together. I know this can be improved upon, I just know it won't be in time for the test. So I guess it will have to wait for another testing time.... if at all.
There are good suggestions above and I will make use of them, thank you.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I feel for you on this one as we are in the same situation! We have tested twice and failed. The first time we failed the supervised seperation & the reaction to another dog all the other steps were passed with flying colors he was also 9 months at the time. We tested again after a year old and did awesome on all the steps but failed again with the supervised seperation -he goes berserk.

Since he was around 3.5 months we have been in obdedience classes and did some novice rally this summer (alot of fun) and the trainer works with me on this often-he certainly has gotten better but still acts in a manner that fails us.

What's interesting is at home he can be OFF leash and stand there with my husband in the yard I will put him in a sit or down & leave his sight for _several_ minutes and he will just sit/lay there if he's ON leash forget about it he acts like a nut. We will continue to train...


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh I know they don't leave with your dog. I was thinking of strange people in general kinda like with the dog Hex. Jus so friendly anyone can leash and walk away. I know were supposed to want our dogs friendly and approachable because of BSL. But after Hex I'm kinda glad Bella is a little Squirrely no way would any one other than me or DH would get her in a car let a lone on a leash and jus walked off. Sorry I'm paranoid seems to be a lot of dog thefts in the news lately


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Courtney said:


> I feel for you on this one as we are in the same situation! We have tested twice and failed. The first time we failed the supervised seperation & the reaction to another dog all the other steps were passed with flying colors he was also 9 months at the time. We tested again after a year old and did awesome on all the steps but failed again with the supervised seperation -he goes berserk.
> 
> Since he was around 3.5 months we have been in obdedience classes and did some novice rally this summer (alot of fun) and the trainer works with me on this often-he certainly has gotten better but still acts in a manner that fails us.
> 
> What's interesting is at home he can be OFF leash and stand there with my husband in the yard I will put him in a sit or down & leave his sight for _several_ minutes and he will just sit/lay there if he's ON leash forget about it he acts like a nut. We will continue to train...


Yes, Abby is OK at home the same way. I mentioned this in class and someone said. " Too bad we can't test at home then the dog could get its CGC,D,E,F,G,H......."
She knew there is no such thing but she made her point.
It is away from home that she won't allow wife or me to stray more than a few feet.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Yes, Abby is OK at home the same way. I mentioned this in class and someone said. " Too bad we can't test at home then the dog could get its CGC,D,E,F,G,H......."
> She knew there is no such thing but she made her point.
> It is away from home that she won't allow wife or me to stray more than a few feet.


I know we have to work on confidence building-not sure if mine feels insecure? I use to think it was because we are attached at the hip but most GSD are like that with their owners and they pass this portion of the test fine!

I do have to watch how *I* am carrying myself because those emotions travel right to him if I act nervous when leaving his sight then he will be nervous. My trainer has pointed this out to me before.

We will get it-you too we just have to keep training


----------

